# Finally! (but why?)



## Jack99 (Jul 20, 2009)

I just wanted to express my happiness that my favorite website is once again up and running. What happened?


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 20, 2009)

*No EN World last weekend*

So EN World was down for pretty much the whole of the last two days. I'm really glad it's back now, but what the heck happened?


----------



## weem (Jul 20, 2009)

I second that 

It must have just come up as I was here about 10 minutes ago and it was still down - was down all day yesterday and much of the day before (iirc) - at least for me.

---edit---

Oh, and an idea... maybe there could be an EN World Twitter, or some other location to post information in the event of downtime (which is not an uncommon thing here) - a place to go and see, "Aaahhh, that's what's wrong". I've seen a number of other businesses/popular sites do this.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 20, 2009)

Many of the pople are on Facebook and they don't seem to post updates on the site there so I don't think being on Twitter would help.


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (Jul 20, 2009)

Whenever ENWorld goes down, we're supposed to head over to RPG.net to seek guidance.

I found this thread, but not much in the way of official info.
Enworld down? - RPGnet Forums


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2009)

Alzrius said:


> So EN World was down for pretty much the whole of the last two days. I'm really glad it's back now, but what the heck happened?



Machine was up, as was the web-server; it just dropped connections. Why? I don't know; could be the return of the mail spool demon. Not sure why that happens either.

'Course, I'm not an admin.


----------



## Rokes (Jul 20, 2009)

dragonlordofpoondari said:


> Whenever ENWorld goes down, we're supposed to head over to RPG.net to seek guidance.
> 
> I found this thread, but not much in the way of official info.
> Enworld down? - RPGnet Forums




Nice guidance.  This outtage was my first time ever going to that site (I've seen it referenced many times).  That's the first thread I read.  Thanks to the ENWorld hatred in just that small thread, I won't be going back.


----------



## Dyson Logos (Jul 20, 2009)

Rokes said:


> Thanks to the ENWorld hatred in just that small thread, I won't be going back.




What?

What?

What do you consider ENWorld Hatred? Because the only negative thing I read in that thread is:



> I know Enworld has lost large quantities of material in the past from problems.




and



> ENworld is generally a slow site, and I get a "took too long to respond" error every once in while browsing it even when it's "up". Testament to its popularity, I'm sure. But when it doesn't respond for two days in a row, at all, I begin to suspect hackers, or something else unplanned.




and MAYBE



> Maybe their "nuke from orbit!" server upgrade fund drive had a meltdown or something.




But none of it reads to me as "hate" and a reason to dodge a site...


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 20, 2009)

Ninja attack.  Pirates riding dinosaurs were brought in to stave them off.

I don't know that there are any sites that are used during outages.  At least, I am not aware of any that the admins use.  However, there are often posts by board members at the ENWorld Livejournal community site, so you can at least see if it's you or not.


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (Jul 20, 2009)

Rokes said:


> Nice guidance. This outtage was my first time ever going to that site (I've seen it referenced many times). That's the first thread I read. Thanks to the ENWorld hatred in just that small thread, I won't be going back.




Huh?

I didn't detect any vitriol ... just some speculation.

What bothered you?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm afraid I'm unable to shed any light on the situation myself at the moment. We'll let you know when we know.


----------



## Rokes (Jul 20, 2009)

dragonlordofpoondari said:


> Huh?
> 
> I didn't detect any vitriol ... just some speculation.
> 
> What bothered you?




What?  We're still here?  Huh..  Apparently the world doesn't end when I'm wrong.  Imagine that. 


When I originally read that thread, the jist I took away was "ENWorld is a slow site that suffers from poor administration."  Re-reading the thread, it clearly doesn't read that way.  

Move along.  Nothing to see here...


----------



## Barcode (Jul 20, 2009)

You must have been thinking about TheRPGSite.com.  Man, do they hate ENWorld.


----------



## fba827 (Jul 20, 2009)

True story: 
You see... I had all of last week to work on an important project. But everytime I sat at my computer I was instead coming to ENWorld to procrastinate.  This weekend (my last chance to work on the project), this site went down, forcing me to actually do my work (even though every hour I would still check enworld to see if i could procrastinate instead, but, to no avail - thus, I was forced to finsh my work)!  Monday morning (EST) I turned in my project and, sure enough, enworld came up within MINUTES thereafter.  So this is why I blame myself, as it was  a sign from above to make me do my darned project...

So, top 25 reasons Enworld was down ...

1. To make us all spend time with work/school/family/friends/outdoors
2. A divine cult unlocked the codes in Divine Power to allow their prayers to disrupt machines
3. Morrus inistalled time-jump software, so the ENWorld server was always up, but it just jumped forward in time from Saturday to Monday, thus, to those of us still in the "normal" timestream, it appeared to not be responsive.
4. The admins all got drunk friday night and created a lovechild. Saturday morning the child pulled on the server's cords in order to complain about the lack of good saturday morning cartoons these days...
5. Morrus was forced to do an emergency purge of all the "pr0n" he kept hidden on the server.  Given the quantity of purged files, the server gave up.
6. Fed up by the edition wars, flames, and general stupidity spouted by people named hong, the server went on strike to give all users a chance to reflect on what was lost and bond together over the shared loss..
7. A recently ram upgrade inadvertantly used a chip made of green kryptonite
8. 


(okay that's all the stupid jokes i have right now)


----------



## fba827 (Jul 20, 2009)

edit: double-post, text removed.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 20, 2009)

LightPhoenix said:


> Ninja attack.  Pirates riding dinosaurs were brought in to stave them off.




If it were a ninja attack, ENWorld wouldn't have recovered.  More likely, the pirate got drunk, hopped on his dinosaur mount, and crashed into the server.  And possibly puked on it before falling asleep.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 20, 2009)

Barcode said:


> You must have been thinking about TheRPGSite.com.  Man, do they hate ENWorld.



Nah, best not to generalize. There are a lot of people who frequent both sites. I think it'd be more accurate to say that several people who have left here, as well as some people who been summarily booted, have settled over there. What you're seeing are a few people with outspoken opinions; I don't think that should color anyone's opinion of the entire site. Heck, it's occasionally nice to have the freedom to tell someone I think they're acting like a moron.  

Meanwhile, I'm not sure why we were down. But I'm glad we no longer are!


----------



## ssampier (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah, somebody, somewhere was complaining about praising something RPG related and we missed it.

The world may never know.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 21, 2009)

This was the only place where I could at least complain and see that others had the issue, too: ENWorld Live Journal Community's Journal

I didn't find anything immediately obvious on RPG.NET or the WotC forums...


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 21, 2009)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> If it were a ninja attack, ENWorld wouldn't have recovered.  More likely, the pirate got drunk, hopped on his dinosaur mount, and crashed into the server.  And possibly puked on it before falling asleep.




Or at least puked on the database...


----------



## ssampier (Jul 22, 2009)

I saw the Livejournal. I would have posted, but I figured, "what's a 'me too' post going to do?"


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 22, 2009)

ssampier said:


> I saw the Livejournal. I would have posted, but I figured, "what's a 'me too' post going to do?"




Same here.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jul 22, 2009)

To my disappointment, the news page does not with a single word mention the huge downtime. 

Please improve your communications. Even if you do not have the final analysis of the crash, you could at least acknowledge what has happened.

Silence is never good.


----------

